# Remoiving the striker assembly to disassemble an M&P



## Hrfunk (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi all! I had a friend on another forum who was having trouble removing the slide from his M&P 45. In an effort to help him out, I put the below video together. I decided to go ahead and post a link here in case anyone else has the same problem.

HRF


----------

